# Deck paint vs Drylock



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive been looking at the newer deck paints which have the thick gritty texture used to restore old decks with a new surface. The stuff seems similar to the truck bed coatings. Has anyone used it on foam like tombstones to see if it holds up better. Ive been using drylock for years now and my props hold up well with it.

something like this product: http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/restore/restore-10x-advanced-resurfacer

thanks in advance DZ!


----------

